

Markdown Resumé - mwhite
http://mwhite.github.com/resume/

======
zrail
I think keeping your resume in a textual format like Markdown is a really
smart idea. I've been doing it for about two years now.

------
buu700
I have something similar that I've been using for a few years to generate my
own résumé; just decided to go ahead and throw it up on Github.

Git repo: <https://github.com/buu700/html-resume>

My resume:
[http://docs.google.com/viewer?url=https%3A%2F%2Fgithub.com%2...](http://docs.google.com/viewer?url=https%3A%2F%2Fgithub.com%2Fbuu700%2Fhtml-
resume%2Fblob%2Fmaster%2Fcv.sample.pdf%3Fraw%3Dtrue)

------
Raphael
You forgot one of the accents. "Résumé"
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/R%C3%A9sum%C3%A9>

------
gngrwzrd
Pretty cool. If you're on Mac OS X you can use the POD format for perl
documentation and use the already built-in command "pod2html." Then use print
to pdf. Done - with no extra dependencies or installs.

------
webdevguy
I converted my resume to markdown a few weeks ago from Word; it was like a
breath of fresh air. Something about changing the format allowed to realize
how much fat I could cut out of my resume as well.

------
spencerhakim
I converted my resume to markdown earlier this year, but I've just been using
OS X's Print To PDF feature for conversion from HTML to PDF. How does the
quality from Pandoc compare?

~~~
zrail
Pandoc's PDF quality is astounding _if_ you're willing to accept that it goes
through a LaTeX intermediary. I recently fought with this while building
Docverter[1], my online document conversion service. I ended up using an HTML
intermediary so users could style with CSS. If you want to see what
Docverter's quality looks like, you can check out the PDF of my resume here:
<http://bugsplat.info/resume.pdf>

(disclaimer: I launched Docverter on HN a few weeks ago)

[1]: <http://www.docverter.com>

------
amccloud
Doh! Wish I had saw this yesterday. Just started work on my resume that has a
similar style. <http://resume.amccloud.com/>

------
tomrod
Very cool! This is my first exposure to markdown. I could see convergence of
this and latex, surely.

~~~
dfc
Pandoc is the convergence...

~~~
tomrod
Go on! From my admittedly brief reading after seeing this item, it appears
Pandoc still suffers from a lot of compatibility issues?

~~~
dfc
Not in my experience. I think the compatibility problems you have read about
may be for formats that have been recently added. markdown to supported
formats works flawlessly in my opinion. Most of the problems arise when trying
to import other formats to markdown.

Pandoc's extensions to markdown are a sufficient reason to be a pandoc fanboy
in my opinion. JGM (fiddlosopher here on HN) is a great person to be in charge
of a project. He is very responsive to questions/problems and seems to be
interested in supporting pandoc behind his personal use cases.

------
brianobush
Seems that services like LinkedIn have made self-formatting your resume a
thing of the past?

~~~
gngrwzrd
I would agree but most recruiting services and even employers still require
resumes in pdf, or worse yet, .doc format. Yuck!

------
robru
Easily the sexiest resume I've ever seen!

------
thirdtruck
Jealous! You beat me to it.

